# Bottle baby scours??



## Boerdom (Dec 16, 2016)

We have a bottle baby now 8 days old, one of triplets we got from a very reputable Boer breeder nearby. I took him for disbudding and found he's about a pound behind his siblings, so at her suggestion we increased his feeding amount from 6 oz. to 8 oz., now at 5x per day.

He's got a soft, mushy stool, but not watery. Is that scours? Close to dirty orange in color. 

We just backed him off to 7 oz. and mixing it with more water (diluting). But per another breeder friend I'm wondering about 24 hours of Pedialyte. At what point should we give penicillin? I was also told about something called Scour Stop but can't find it locally. 

Other thoughts?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

First, you upped his amount way too fast. You should never up it more than half an ounce at a time. Were you already doing 5 bottles per day? If not adding bottles and increasing the amount was way too much. Why are you diluting the milk?


----------



## Boerdom (Dec 16, 2016)

We were doing 6 feedings and backed off to 5 (skipping the 2 a.m.). Increasing from 5 oz. to 7 oz. was also done to compensate for the eliminated feeding. 
We're diluting the milk because that's one of the things I read a few places as a way to address a mild case of scours.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Are you feeding goat milk?


----------



## Boerdom (Dec 16, 2016)

We got goat milk from the breeder but used that up and are now feeding replacer.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What brand of milk replacer?


----------



## Boerdom (Dec 16, 2016)

Land O Lakes "Premium Blend Doe's Match"


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did you slowly switch over?


----------



## Boerdom (Dec 16, 2016)

So...we're total newbies at goats and didn't think about a that until we were almost out of the mama's milk. (doh!) Three bottles were half-and-half. He's been on replacer for 18 bottles +/-, and the scours has been for the last 12 bottles or so.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Watering down the milk won't help scours. The problem is the quick switch over and big increase per bottle. I would do 24 hours of electrolytes only. Then offer 6 ounces of milk per bottle. When you increase, only increase by half an ounce and do for a couple days.


----------



## Boerdom (Dec 16, 2016)

Thank you! We've already done one bottle of Pedialyte and will continue for a total of 24 hours. Then back on to replacer as you say.
Should we use the probiotic we have on hand?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What do you have on hand?


----------



## Boerdom (Dec 16, 2016)

Probios


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is fine. Or you can add yogurt to the bottles.


----------



## Boerdom (Dec 16, 2016)

Thank you very much! (New parents are clueless.)
How do we dose the probios? It says "repeat as needed" but not how quickly it should have an effect. Might one dose do it? More?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd do it for at least 5 days.


----------



## Boerdom (Dec 16, 2016)

We've now done Pedialyte for four bottles. After this morning's bottle his partner is running/jumping all over the place, but Asante is very lethargic. Is that from lack of the nutrients in replacer? Is it time to put him back on a reduced amount of replacer?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What is his poop like?


----------



## Boerdom (Dec 16, 2016)

Some better. I'd use the word "pasty." We haven't given any Probios yet; was waiting until we went back to replacer.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Might do better on whole cow milk from the store. I have used replacer with good results but I am very very careful to NOT use anything that has soy in it, I don't know about the one you are using but maybe even adding half whole cows milk would help? Just a thought.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Actually you should be giving it. It is a little early but you can try giving him replacer. Make sure you are mixing it per the instructions. Don't water it down, don't make stronger. I would do 5 or 6 ounces.


----------



## Boerdom (Dec 16, 2016)

Done. I'll post results when we see change.
Again, thank you!


----------



## Boerdom (Dec 16, 2016)

He's now 10 days old and still has scours. We did 24 hours of Pedialyte and then started him back on replacer @ 5 oz. Took him up to 6 oz. at 1/2 oz at a time and he's been there for 24 hours. We've also been giving him Pribios at every feeding (4 hrs. apart except for skipping the 2 a.m.).

His stool has changed from orange to something close to brown, however it's still loose. In fact, this last one was the worst. Runny.

Since going back on replacer his activity level is good (got lethargic at the end of the 24 hours of Pedialyte). 

Suggestions?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Change over to whole milk. I used the same replacer with the same results. When I changed them over to whole milk, they were fine. I was hoping my experience was an anomaly because so many people have success with that replacer. But obviously your little guy isn't doing well on it either. Whole milk from the store. Add a little yogurt. Slowly transfer him over.


----------



## Boerdom (Dec 16, 2016)

Is it ever appropriate to use Kayopectate or equivalent to get the scours stopped? If so, at what dose/frequency?


----------



## Boerdom (Dec 16, 2016)

And did you add any cream to increase the fat content of the whole milk?
How quickly did you see an improvement?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can use peptobismal but I don't use it so can't give a dose. Just plain whole milk. I did 24 hours of electrolytes then went right to milk. Cleared up almost immediately. There is a recipe with evaporated milk and something else added to whole milk but I have never used it.


----------



## Boerdom (Dec 16, 2016)

Thanks. We just did a feeding of half whole milk and half replacer and will do two more bottles like that before going to all whole milk. We'll see if that clears it up before considering anything beyond that.

I've been thinking back. We brought him home with three quarts of doe's milk, and the scours started almost as soon as we began the shift to replacer. That gives me some confidence that your analysis is correct and this change will fix the problem.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is going too fast. You should start out with one quarter new milk, three quarters old milk for at least 24 hours. Then go to half and half. Then three quarters to one quarter. Then all new milk.


----------



## Boerdom (Dec 16, 2016)

OK, on to Plan H. We've switched to a shift at 25% increments. Our other bottle baby, 6 days older, had been doing OK on replacer but is now showing signs of scours so we'll shift him over to whole milk, too. 

Two goats in diapers, both with scours. We're too old for this!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Once they are on milk you should be fine.


----------



## Boerdom (Dec 16, 2016)

After some improvement things have gone downhill fast. Both kids (b. 12/14 and 12/20) are now in full-blown scours. 

We were making the transition from replacer to whole milk and were on the third bottle of 75%/25% (rep./milk) when things got bad. 

They won't take Pedialyte unless we mix it with that milk blend, and then only about 5 oz. each. Can't get any Pepto down them, either. Right now we're doing that 5 oz. or whatever they'll take every couple of hours to keep them hydrated.

I suspect C&D toxicity. Alas, we're newbies, are learning as this develops, all on a holiday weekend. So I can't get a drench or antitoxin. 

At this point I'm worried about them making it through the night.
Suggestions???


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Never give electrolytes or pedialyte mixed with the milk. Always give one or the other. You should stop all milk and only give them electrolytes. I would not do pedialyte, I would get actual electrolytes made for goats and other livestock. Feed that for 24 hrs and then go back to milk except I would go to the whole milk. You can also get scour guard from tractor supply or another farm store when you get the electrolyte powder.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good advice given. Also don't mix the pepto in the bottle.


----------

